

Ink file picker dialog broken for anyone? - janekk

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.inkfilepicker.com&#x2F;<p>Click &#x27;Choose A File&#x27; button.  The dialog is unstyled, endless spinner image; nothing&#x27;s working.  And I see 403 errors in Chrome&#x27;s network tab.<p>e.g.
GET https:&#x2F;&#x2F;drpyjw32lhcoa.cloudfront.net&#x2F;2cad9a2&#x2F;css&#x2F;bootstrap.min.css 403 (Forbidden) www.filepicker.io&#x2F;:20<p>GET https:&#x2F;&#x2F;drpyjw32lhcoa.cloudfront.net&#x2F;2cad9a2&#x2F;img&#x2F;spinner.gif 403 (Forbidden) www.filepicker.io&#x2F;:35<p>GET https:&#x2F;&#x2F;drpyjw32lhcoa.cloudfront.net&#x2F;2cad9a2&#x2F;res&#x2F;swfupload&#x2F;swfupload.min.js 403 (Forbidden) require.min.js:33<p>Supposedly the dialog is OK according to the official status page (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;status.inkfilepicker.com&#x2F;) but not for me and my business!
======
janekk
It was down for an hour, seems to be intermittently up now. I tested from 2
different ISPs from Sydney Australia.

